# Autistic moms



## rangerscout (Oct 12, 2018)

Any other autistic moms here? By which I mean moms who _are themselves_ autistic, not non-autistic moms of autistic kids?


----------



## Babycake (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello! Autistic mom here. What are your views on autism?


----------

